
Ask HN: What is one thing that got worse since the Internet Age? - Whitespace
There are things like Fake News and other misinformation that spreads much quicker, but I&#x27;m  interested in more mundane things, like how I stopped reading books at the library, or how the existence of GPS essentially prevents me from remembering roads&#x2F;highways nowadays, making me miss exits.
======
HenryKissinger
The quality of written prose. Compare a speech by Roosevelt to one by even
someone like Obama.

------
Fjolsvith
Global warming.

